# The official police complaining thread



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 3, 2015)

> Before Officer Stephen Rankin fatally shot 18-year-old William Chapman, when an autopsy found the first unarmed man he killed was shot 11 times, residents of this city in southern Virginia voiced their dismay on the website of a local newspaper.
> 
> ?Talk to the men and women in our armed forces who face people with weapons every day,? wrote one. ?You don?t use deadly force against unarmed citizens ? ever.?
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 7, 2015)

*Texas cop suspended after drawing gun on teens at pool party*

...That could have gone ugly.



> At least one police officer has been put on leave in McKinney, Texas after video emerged of him pushing a bystander down and drawing his weapon.
> 
> The incident occurred Friday when police responded to disturbance call at a community pool. According to the McKinney PD the officers were called because a number of “teens,” also commonly known as “youths,” from outside the neighborhood were using the pool.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46-XTqXkzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 7, 2015)

Dead ass @ This combat rolling friend. More evidence of whites using the police to keep black people from having  a good time. Smh. You want to integrate with these people? Not all white people but these racist azz motherfuckers. These types of microaggressions happen more often than people care to admit. They'll call the police on you just for being in their neighborhood, and they say you're racist for calling out their racist bullshit.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2015)

This made me so mad. It's disgusting.

14 years old.

And he pulled a gun out.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2015)

> “Everyone who was getting put on the ground was black, Mexican, Arabic. [The cop] didn’t even look at me. It was kind of like I was invisible.”


If this is the truth it would be very serious,this would confirmed that cops act on racial bases when it comes to arrest people.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 7, 2015)

Didn't see anything wrong here. 
2 guys went behind the police officer when he was trying to put cuffs on a girl who was resisting. 

He drew his weapon, then when they backed up, he put it away. 

Here is tip for everyone, if you don't want a gun drawn on you, don't run up behind a cop screaming at him posturing that you are about to attack.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 7, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Didn't see anything wrong here.
> 2 guys went behind the police officer when he was trying to put cuffs on a girl who was resisting.
> 
> He drew his weapon, then when they backed up, he put it away.
> ...



That's the only thing you got out of this video? Impressive.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 7, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Dead ass @ This combat rolling friend. More evidence of whites using the police to keep black people from having  a good time. Smh. You want to integrate with these people? Not all white people but these racist azz motherfuckers. These types of microaggressions happen more often than people care to admit. They'll call the police on you just for being in their neighborhood, and they say you're racist for calling out their racist bullshit.



Last time some white-ass friend called the poiice on some black people minding their own business lead to deaths. Tamir Rice and John Crawford would have happened here.


----------



## stream (Jun 7, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Here is tip for everyone, if you don't want a gun drawn on you, don't run up behind a cop screaming at him posturing that you are about to attack.



Ok, got it. If I ever come back and the US and see a cop, I'll stand very still and raise my hands up in the air reaaally slow, until he's gone. 

And make sure I don't have any cash on me either.


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 7, 2015)

NaS said:


> That's the only thing you got out of this video? Impressive.



and why exactly did anyone NEED to be arrested for in that video? I'm still trying to figure that out. Of course people are going to react negatively and emotionally when you put handcuffs on one of their friends. Reasoning with the officer in a calm manner would make more sense, but they look like they're 15 and 16 year olds , I won't hold that against them, even though to a white supremacist, age hardly matters. a ^ (use bro) is a ^ (use bro) to them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey America. The victim card called. It wants you to stop using it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 7, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Hey America. The race card called. It wants you to stop using it.



Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 7, 2015)

Look that fucking cop how he treats that poor girl pushing her on the ground  That cop is out of his brain.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Um, I don't know what country you're living in, but in the Unites States of America, you do not come behind a cop acting like you are about to make some kind of move on them. If they feel like their life are being threaten in any way, they have a right to shoot and kill you without consequence.

That being said, do not go into a pool you do not have a membership in. That pool belongs to a community that pay "fees" so it is for members only, just like a gym. If a group of teens go to a gym without membership, they will get kick out by the police in the exact same way.

That black girl was a spolied brat who just stood there after the cop told them multiple times to leave. Yes, cops do have the authority to blockade an area of the street and remove people from the scene. So if you don't listen to them, they can hold you down for contempt. I laughed so hard when the black girl kept crying for her mommy and daddy. Why do some parents not bother to tell their kids right from wrong?


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2015)

Nothing new here.

Cops doing fucked up cops shit 

At least this time there was a punishment for said cop so that's good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Didn't see anything wrong here.
> 2 guys went behind the police officer when he was trying to put cuffs on a girl who was resisting.
> 
> He drew his weapon, then when they backed up, he put it away.
> ...



What was the basis of him going after the girl in the first place? Ordering the kids to back off without drawing his weapon would have sufficed, it's only if they actively resisted would it have been justified. They aren't even showing resistance.

I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. They went after everyone that had a shade of brown to them, regardless of them doing anything or not. It really helps to have video evidence of this stuff now, than sources reporting it every which way. Those cops blatantly overlooked the white kids.



Psychic said:


> Um, I don't know what country you're living in, but in the Unites States of America, you do not come behind a cop acting like you are about to make some kind of move on them. If they feel like their life are being threaten in any way, they have a right to shoot and kill you without consequence.
> 
> That being said, do not go into a pool you do not have a membership in. That pool belongs to a community that pay "fees" so it is for members only, just like a gym. If a group of teens go to a gym without membership, they will get kick out by the police in the exact same way.
> 
> That black girl was a spolied brat who just stood there after the cop told them multiple times to leave. Yes, cops do have the authority to blockade an area of the street and remove people from the scene. So if you don't listen to them, they can hold you down for contempt. I laughed so hard when the black girl kept crying for her mommy and daddy. Why do some parents not bother to tell their kids right from wrong?



Actually no, they can't or every case of paranoid delusion on their parts becomes a justified killing. Ordering the kids to back off and only after that do they refuse to comply would that be justified.

_However, bystanders told BuzzFeed that the teens had been invited there as part of an end-of-school party, and had guest passes._

You dishonor your name.



http://www.businessinsider.com/r-te...fter-pulling-gun-on-teen-at-pool-party-2015-6


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2015)

> it was actually adults who started the fight, telling the kids to go back to “Section 8 [public] housing.”





Goddamn 

Just start another civil war already, get that hate out your system.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 7, 2015)

what the actual fuck ಠ_ಠ. That cop doesn't need to be suspended, he simply needs to loose his job and never have the right to wear a badge again. Of course they only went after the non-white kids ◔_◔. The only concerning thing in the video was the cop slamming a little girl to the ground for literally no reason

How are people so disgustingly racist...



Marcellina said:


> Goddamn
> 
> Just start another civil war already, get that hate out your system.


I can't believe they actually said that...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Gl92emFF3Ww[/YOUTUBE]

Extended version, ignore the title. 

sedated should probably take into account that the cop had sufficient backup and they had to stop him from shooting the kids, even after they backed off.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 7, 2015)

What an incredibly fucked up situation...

What valid reason was there for flinging that girl to the ground that putting his weight on her? What valid reason was their to pull a fucking gun on that guy? 

For fucks sake why are police being more retarded than a braindead fish the norm now.



> However, bystanders told BuzzFeed that the teens had been invited there as part of an end-of-school party, and had guest passes. Some witnesses said nearby parents were upset at ]he presence of African Americans, presumably from another part of town, at the pool, and said it was actually adults who started the fight, telling the kids to go back to “Section 8 [public] housing.”





> “I think a bunch of white parents were angry that a bunch of black kids who don’t live in the neighborhood were in the pool,” said the 15-year-old who shot the video. “Everyone who was getting put on the ground was black, Mexican, Arabic. [The cop] didn’t even look at me. It was kind of like I was invisible.”



Words fail me...


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46-XTqXkzE[/YOUTUBE]



What was the reason of even picking her out in the first place? Yea she got roughed up a bit, but you know when you tend to resist like that, it's gonna happen. It looks like she turned around to get away from him while he was holding her and that's when shit gets a bit hectic. 

A reaction like that from a crowd is inevitable, especially since they're just kids. The atmosphere just worsens and the cop gots these two lil niggs coming up on him. Or that's what it seemed like at first, but in reality one of the boys pushed the other towards the cop, but that's from our point of view. 

Cop is only going to see this as an act of aggression and obviously respond accordingly so. Besides picking her out of the group for whatever god  knows why and roughing her up, I don't see why this should be a fuss.


Edit: Also barrel roll, 10/10.


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2015)

Eki said:


> What was the reason of even picking her out in the first place?




That's what I wanna know. Baby girl was just walking away and dude grabbed her like he was tryna get her number and she rejected him 



Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gl92emFF3Ww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Extended version, ignore the title.
> 
> sedated should probably take into account that the cop had sufficient backup and they had to stop him from shooting the kids, even after they backed off.



Yea there's really no defence for such actions now, but I'm waiting for one none the less. There's always that devils advocate floating around


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What was the basis of him going after the girl in the first place? Ordering the kids to back off without drawing his weapon would have sufficed, it's only if they actively resisted would it have been justified. They aren't even showing resistance.


1) the girl did not listen to him and after he told her like 5 times to do so. That is contempt of cop.

2) No they're not resisting, they just hoping behind a cop acting like they are about to jump him, which is a hundred times worse. He had every right to draw his gun on them and they should be lucky they were'nt carrying any toy guns or they would have been shot on sight.[/QUOTE]



> I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. They went after everyone that had a shade of brown to them, regardless of them doing anything or not. It really helps to have video evidence of this stuff now, than sources reporting it every which way. Those cops blatantly overlooked the white kids.



I'm sorry that all you can see are the racism ( which doesn't exist here), and it clouds your mind and judgement. When you can't see the bigger picture, you just end up sounding like an idiot. I'm glad that there are these videos, because it proves to thje world and everyone else that the cop did everything legally right and the kids were antagonizing him.


> Actually no, they can't or every case of paranoid delusion on their parts becomes a justified killing. Ordering the kids to back off and only after that do they refuse to comply would that be justified.
> 
> _However, bystanders told BuzzFeed that the teens had been invited there as part of an end-of-school party, and had guest passes._
> 
> You dishonor your name.


If the kids had been invited, why did they run when the cop showed up???? What did they have to fear when they could just show their guest passes????????
You dishonor your name when you refused to see beyond the racism game.

It pretty much is justifable as almost every cop whose done so only gets a slap on the wrist. and he did order them to back off which they didn't until he smack them and pinned one to the ground. All justifiable by the way.



Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gl92emFF3Ww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> sedated should probably take into account that the cop had sufficient backup and they had to stop him from shooting the kids, even after they backed off.



Are you blind? they didn't stop him from shooting the kids, they aided him in capturing them. Which means they agreed with him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

Psychic said:


> 1) the girl did not listen to him and after he told her like 5 times to do so. That is contempt of cop.
> 
> 2) No they're not resisting, they just hoping behind a cop acting like they are about to jump him, which is a hundred times worse. He had every right to draw his gun on them and they should be lucky they were'nt carrying any toy guns or they would have been shot on sight.



What was the basis of that? You failed to answer this. A cop can't arrest or detain you for no reason.

He had backup, there was no need to draw his weapon. 



> I'm sorry that all you can see are the racism ( which doesn't exist here), and it clouds your mind and judgement. When you can't see the bigger picture, you just end up sounding like an idiot. I'm glad that there are these videos, because it proves to thje world and everyone else that the cop did everything legally right and the kids were antagonizing him.



It just shows the cop was had a hair-trigger temper and was profiling people. 

It just speaks to your own idiocy that you can't even recognize racial profiling when it's presented clearly for you to see. 



> If the kids had been invited, why did they run when the cop showed up???? What did they have to fear when they could just show their guest passes????????
> You dishonor your name when you refused to see beyond the racism game



I just posted a source detailing the invitations to the party, and maybe it's because the cops were coming at them with clear hostility? You didn't watch the video. At least one of them were immediately hostile with the perceived non-white teenagers, and he took a markedly different tone with the perceived white teens present.

Like I said you dishonor your name. 



> It pretty much is justifable as almost every cop whose done so only gets a slap on the wrist. and he did order them to back off which they didn't until he smack them and pinned one to the ground. All justifiable by the way.



He did it because he's on edge, like too many in the force are. He had sufficient backup so there was no need to pull a gun on them. There were two or three cops watching his back. 



> Are you blind? they didn't stop him from shooting the kids, they aided him in capturing them. Which means they agreed with him.



Yes they did, they only intervened when he started going after them with his gun drawn.

At this point you're only arguing either to be some tryhard as many that roll up in here try to be, or just because you can't come to terms with being wrong in the face of plentiful video evidence of poor and improper conduct.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 7, 2015)

What a no good thug. What kind of grown man wrestles a teenage girl to the ground like that, shouts obscenities at her and puts his entire body weight on her body, and did you see that roll at the beginning? Who the hell is hiring these morons?

In this instance some street justice is certainly in order.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

No, that just makes it worse. I think that cop definitely was over the line, the others may have just been doing their job. If what one of the kids said is true then it's the neighborhood adults that are truly racist here. It's really not unheard of to use cops in such a manner.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 7, 2015)

Whites and their xenophobia. Outstanding.


----------



## Chainwave (Jun 7, 2015)

Every person on that video was retarded. Simple as that.
The cops pretending to be rambos at a pool party.
The shrieking idiots who can't help aggravating and defying the cop authority for 2 seconds.
The whoever called the cops in the first place.

Arrest them all cops, the kids and all. Especially the two idiots at 3:12. What the hell was one of them doing, I can't even tell, was he trying to scare the cop by pretending to have a gun at his back pocket?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 7, 2015)

Chainwave said:


> Every person on that video was retarded. Simple as that.
> The cops pretending to be rambos at a pool party.
> The shrieking idiots who can't help aggravating and defying the cop authority for 2 seconds.
> The whoever called the cops in the first place.
> ...



Nothing any kids did was illegal or warrants an arrest. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What was the basis of that? You failed to answer this. A cop can't arrest or detain you for no reason.
> 
> He had backup, there was no need to draw his weapon.
> 
> ...


You poor pathethic thing. It's like everything I've said slip your cloudy racism head. Maybe you don't understand the law. Maybe everything is racist to you. 

When he addressed those black teens on the ground, it seem pretty clear to me that he saw them run and he even explained to them why he put them there. 

Those cops were apparently not behind him, as it was clearly shown in the video so yeah he had to pulled out a gun to protect himself. Again, standard procedure.

You're making something racist when it's not. And this is not even a big deal. No one was shot or killed. Now if someone was dead, I'll be more inclined to listen to your racism theory. But from what I've seen so far are just some spoiled black teens who RAN away from cops, refusing to listen to orders and even looked like they were about to attack the cop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

Psychic said:


> You poor pathethic thing. It's like everything I've said slip your cloudy racism head. Maybe you don't understand the law. Maybe everything is racist to you.



A psychic shouldn't have to speculate.

Racism isn't a topic I approach lightly, this is clearly at the very least on part of one of the cops, racial profiling. Unlike individuals like yourself that choose to put their heads in the sand over a very real phenomena that exists in our society. 



> When he addressed those black teens on the ground, it seem pretty clear to me that he saw them run and he even explained to them why he put them there.
> 
> Those cops were apparently not behind him, as it was clearly shown in the video so yeah he had to pulled out a gun to protect himself. Again, standard procedure.



He was yelling at all the teens that were not white, even those that didn't do anything. He was quite belligerent with them. One of the kids whom were white and recording the incident presumably, he took again, a markedly different tone. 

They were, because they rushed into stop him quickly enough when he had his gun drawn. He was under no real danger with that backup. You like to talk about police ordinance, it's common conduct to have other cops watching your back in the event of an arrest when there's a presumed hostile crowd. He had that backup. The fact that they only stepped in when he drew his weapon and was going at them says more than enough.



> You're making something racist when it's not. And this is not even a big deal. No one was shot or killed. Now if someone was dead, I'll be more inclined to listen to your racism theory. But from what I've seen so far are just some spoiled black teens who RAN away from cops, refusing to listen to orders and even looked like they were about to attack the cop.



It's racial profiling at best. Furthermore, an incident does not have to go to such extremes to reveal particular issues on this matter with law enforcement. The standard you set is idiotic. Some shootings are justified, some are not. Not all lie in the basis of race. It's not shooting or death of a suspect in itself that would lend validity to matters of racism or racial profiling. It is that death is simply the worst outcome of such a matter if racism was a motivating factor. What's more important is the circumstances surrounding events like these that lend validity to the idea that racism was an underlying motive, and that does not have to include death.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2015)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What a no good thug. What kind of grown man *wrestles* a teenage girl to the ground like that, *shouts obscenities at her and puts his entire body weight on her body*, and did you see that roll at the beginning? Who the hell is hiring these morons?
> 
> In this instance some street justice is certainly in order.



Kinda what happens when shit goes down the way it did. And did you not see the mob of kids around him yelling and shit. Of course he's gotta raise his voice. Not necessarily going to use his inside voice in that situation. Where the fuck did you grow up? lol nvm cause it's not even about where you're from, but more about having some mere common sense. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> No, that just makes it worse. I think that cop definitely was over the line, the others may have just been doing their job. If what one of the kids said is true then it's the *neighborhood adults that are truly racist here.* It's really not unheard of to use cops in such a manner.



Probably the most important thing out of all this tbh.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A psychic shouldn't have to speculate.
> 
> Racism isn't a topic I approach lightly, this is clearly at the very least on part of one of the cops, racial profiling. Unlike individuals like yourself that choose to put their heads in the sand over a very real phenomena that exists in our society.
> 
> ...



So tell me something. If this cop was so racist, why didn't he arrest all the black kids there? Why did he let many walk about and linger? If he was truly racist, wouldn't he lock them all up?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Psychic said:


> So tell me something. If this cop was so racist, why didn't he arrest all the black kids there? Why did he let many walk about and linger? If he was truly racist, wouldn't he lock them all up?



This is an insane line of reasoning.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

He has already lost the argument, he's just being obstinate.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has already lost the argument, he's just being obstinate.



I'm tired of talking to a brick wall. You're the one being obstinate. I like how you didn't answer my question though.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 7, 2015)

If he was truly racist he would have shot them all while shouting "death to the ^ (use bro)"

Or something.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I'm tired of talking to a brick wall. You're the one being obstinate. I like how you didn't answer my question though.



The question was patently absurd. It's just another way for you to duck your head in the sand over it. You're relying on extreme actions as if those are the only valid examples of such a mentality.



Han Solo said:


> If he was truly racist he would have shot them all while shouting "death to the ^ (use bro)"
> 
> Or something.



Solo pretty much highlighted the absurdity of your logic right here.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 7, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I'm tired of talking to a brick wall. You're the one being obstinate. I like how you didn't answer my question though.



Do you really need ? 



Psychic said:


> So tell me something. If this cop was so racist, why didn't he arrest all the black kids there? Why did he let many walk about and linger? If he was truly racist, wouldn't he lock them all up?



Because it would be much too obvious even more so when the teens had no drugs on them, criminal charges, or commited a crime ? Oh, gee I wonder why .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2015)

Given the video footage the officers were rightfully suspended. The cops certainly went overboard in their actions. 

The advent of the smart phone must be a cops worse nightmare at this point.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 7, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Do you really need ?


Excuse me? What?



> Because it would be much too obvious even more so when the teens had no drugs on them, criminal charges, or commited a crime ? Oh, gee I wonder why .


So he's a closet racist? He only arrest the bad black people, not the good one. I see, so very racist of him indeed.



Kira Yamato said:


> Given the video footage the officers were rightfully suspended. The cops certainly went overboard in their actions.
> 
> The advent of the smart phone must be a cops worse nightmare at this point.


Officers? Did all of them get suspended, I thought it was only one.


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2015)

Do you really think it was because they were "rightfully" so? Seems more like a standard thing they would do at this point in time after everything that's been going on the past two years. If they didn't it would just cause more unneeded problems.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 7, 2015)

Uh..yeah approaching an officer like that definitely won't get a gun drawn on you.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Didn't see anything wrong here.
> 2 guys went behind the police officer when he was trying to put cuffs on a girl who was resisting.
> 
> He drew his weapon, then when they backed up, he put it away.
> ...


>Doesn't see anything wrong with the police blatantly singling out all the kids of brown skin and roughing them up and forcing them on the ground




Onomatopoeia said:


> Hey America. The victim card called. It wants you to stop using it.




Can we get a new sub section dedicated to the police situation now?
There's at least 2 threads a day about it.


Also are you in ,every sense of the word, retarded Psychic?


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2015)

Choa said:


> >Doesn't see anything wrong with the police blatantly singling out all the kids of brown skin and roughing them up and forcing them on the ground



To be fair almost everyone in that video were of darker skin tone. There were white adults there and even a black(?) adult there. But the police officer was not even tripping off of them. Most likely because they we'rent all up in arms and crazy as hell. They had a relaxed demeanor and we're trying to calm some of them down it seems.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 8, 2015)

> Throws an unarmed 14 year old girl in a bikini to the ground. 


It was clearly self defense!!! 

She might have kicked him in the shin with her bare feet! Imagine the amount of almost irritating pain that cop save himself from!! 


> Pulls firearm out and points it towards unarmed teenagers who are protesting the fact that he threw the unarmed 14 year old girl to the ground. 


Did you see the way they were threatening his very existence!! 

The guy was lucky to leave that situation with his life!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, another cop in Austin actually got caught on tape pepper spraying bystanders while some other cops arrested a black guy. 

Then the other cops basically rode over people with their horses. 

The cops here are out of control.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 8, 2015)

In news today Cops being racist. Tell me something new.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 8, 2015)

Also people arguing that people did right by pulling guns on children because big grown police officers are so afraid of their life being taken by half naked teenage girls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> In news today Cops being racist. Tell me something new.



They're not just being racist. The video I'm talking about it was a white dude that got pepper sprayed. 

[YOUTUBE]UamMIKpW_NY[/YOUTUBE]

You can see one of the female cops on a horse grabs a phone out of someone's hand too.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 8, 2015)

NaS said:


> That's the only thing you got out of this video? Impressive.



Considering that's what he was suspended for, that is what I am commenting on. 



stream said:


> Ok, got it. If I ever come back and the US and see a cop, I'll stand very still and raise my hands up in the air reaaally slow, until he's gone.



Yea, it's this kind of dishonest mischaracterization of events that separates rational people and ideologs. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> What was the basis of him going after the girl in the first place? Ordering the kids to back off without drawing his weapon would have sufficed, it's only if they actively resisted would it have been justified. They aren't even showing resistance.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. They went after everyone that had a shade of brown to them, regardless of them doing anything or not. It really helps to have video evidence of this stuff now, than sources reporting it every which way. Those cops blatantly overlooked the white kids.



The cop drew his weapon after he was first attacked by one group of people, and then immediately after approached threatening by another group behind him. He had already GIVEN verbal commands for people to back away which were ignored. 

The suspension was for drawing his gun, so this is what I am commenting on. 


Seto Kaiba said:


> sedated should probably take into account that the cop had sufficient backup and they had to stop him from shooting the kids, even after they backed off.



The didn't "stop him from shooting" the kids. Him drawing the weapon, was in defense only. Watch the video, he never points the weapon any anyone, it is always pointed at the ground. He does not have is finger on the trigger, it is always on the guard.

The other cops came up to back him up and chase after the kids who were running away. 



Choa said:


> >Doesn't see anything wrong with the police blatantly singling out all the kids of brown skin and roughing them up and forcing them on the ground



That's not what he was suspended for


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone in this thread trying to justify pulling guns on unarmed 15 year old teenagers are top rated idiots & should go see a psychiatrist.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 8, 2015)

I kind of always thought that everyone was mostly on the same side. Cops shouldn't be able to shoot unarmed people and get away with it, and cops should be able to defend themselves when necessary. 

But it seems I was wrong, some people just hate cops.




> The officer's treatment of the girl "appears to be punishment for her attitude rather than for the commission of any crime and does not appear to be supported by probable cause or even reasonable suspicion," he added. "It appears to be an illegal and unconstitutional arrest and detention."
> 
> But the officer taking out his gun?
> 
> That might be justified, Callan said, because the officer could have reasonably assumed the young men who approached him to be a real threat.


THIS!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't remember a cop being attacked. I remember a teen jumping at a cop in which he didn't pay any mind until after he  got the girl on the ground.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 8, 2015)

I cant believe he did that to that poor girl. That friend laid his fat ass right on her little body. Cops are outta control.


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 8, 2015)

Psychic said:


> So tell me something. If this cop was so racist, why didn't he arrest all the black kids there? Why did he let many walk about and linger? If he was truly racist, wouldn't he lock them all up?



what kind of asinine deduction for the categorizing of racism is this

get the fuck out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 8, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> The cop drew his weapon after he was first attacked by one group of people, and then immediately after approached threatening by another group behind him. He had already GIVEN verbal commands for people to back away which were ignored.



One, he wasn't attacked. 

Second, he had other cops watching him. 



> The suspension was for drawing his gun, so this is what I am commenting on.



And your attempt to justify it is only making you look stupid. He had backup, there was absolutely no need to draw it. Try and use your brain and eyes here, the backup only intervened when he draw his weapon and went after the teenagers.



> The didn't "stop him from shooting" the kids. Him drawing the weapon, was in defense only. Watch the video, he never points the weapon any anyone, it is always pointed at the ground. He does not have is finger on the trigger, it is always on the guard.



Yes they did. They immediately come into the picture only when he draws his weapon. 



> The other cops came up to back him up and chase after the kids who were running away.



This is desperate. No they didn't, they didn't chase the kids at all, they immediately came to gesture him to restrain himself. 

Jesus Christ, you didn't even watch it and now you're trying to bullshit yourself on clearly established events.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 8, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> THIS!



It's troubling when you consider that the logic used in that excerpt could also be used to excuse the cop if he actually shot one of those kids. Anytime someone stands behind a cop and gets shot, it is that persons fault because the cop *could* have percieved him as a *real threat*. 



			
				Psychic said:
			
		

> So tell me something. If this cop was so racist, why didn't he arrest all the black kids there? Why did he let many walk about and linger? If he was truly racist, wouldn't he lock them all up?



This wins for the most retarded post of the thread.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> One, he wasn't attacked.
> 
> Second, he had other cops watching him.


3:07 on video in the OP. He is attacked by girls. 

He doesn't know they are there, which is why he reacts surprised when they come up behind him. 




Seto Kaiba said:


> And your attempt to justify it is only making you look stupid. He had backup, there was absolutely no need to draw it. Try and use your brain and eyes here, the backup only intervened when he draw his weapon and went after the teenagers.


I have no clue what you are talking about. 
"Texas cop suspended after drawing gun on teens at pool party"\
It's the title of the thread, how is it not relevant?




Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes they did. They immediately come into the picture only when he draws his weapon.


No, they didn't. The cop never points he weapon at anyone, he never places his finger on the trigger. 
He Drew his weapon in defense, and put it away as soon as threat was over.
Watch the video as soon as the guys start running he turns AWAY from them and back to the girl. 3:13-3:14. 

Here you can see before the other cop touches him, he is not even looking at the guys. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> This is desperate. No they didn't, they didn't chase the kids at all, they immediately came to gesture him to restrain himself.
> 
> Jesus Christ, you didn't even watch it and now you're trying to bullshit yourself on clearly established events.


Yes, they did. They came by asking who to go after, hence the "those fuckers" comment. They didn't restrain him they were getting his attention.

It's amazing to me the lengths you go to demonize someone.



			
				heavy_Rasengan said:
			
		

> It's troubling when you consider that the logic used in that excerpt could also be used to excuse the cop if he actually shot one of those kids. Anytime someone stands behind a cop and gets shot, it is that persons fault because the cop could have percieved him as a real threat.



I disagree with the logic here. Drawing you weapon is not the same as firing you weapon. 

Drawing you weapon to a perceived threat to me is acceptable. But the action to USE that weapon must be made on not just perceived but actual threat.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 8, 2015)

He drew his weapon and it was pointed at the boy.


----------



## EJ (Jun 8, 2015)

Good lord, are people seriously trying to defend the cop's behavior?


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They're not just being racist. The video I'm talking about it was a white dude that got pepper sprayed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UamMIKpW_NY[/YOUTUBE]



Oh shit! Someone pulled out the racist card here! A white man was hating on another white man for being white. So he peppered spray him out of pure racial hate for his own race! 

This only goes to show how ridiculous some people here are. If that cop had sprayed a black kid, you all would cried racism at the top of your lungs! Because everything bad that happens to black people MUST BE RACISM!!! There's no other LOGICAL answer but that. I'm defending the cop because by your logic I'm racist. There's just no other explanation for it. I must be a racist cop lover! 

Hey, I'm going to talk about what I feel is right or wrong in my book. That's how I operate. I don't care if you're black, white, asian or mexican. If you don't take a cop seriously you deserve to be arrested.



Sherlōck said:


> Anyone in this thread trying to justify pulling guns on unarmed 15 year old teenagers are top rated idiots & should go see a psychiatrist.



I know this comment is directed at me, so I'll reply to it. I don't have to justify something that is already justifiable. If someone jumps behind you're back while you're making an arrest it's pretty hard to see if they are armed or not. And if you know anything about the training that a cop goes through you will realized why he reacted the way he did. There is nothing wrong with him trying to defend himself from a pov that he cannot see. The fact that you can't see the logic in this makes you a top rated idiot and you need to see a psychiatrist.



Val said:


> what kind of asinine deduction for the categorizing of racism is this
> 
> get the fuck out


About as asinine as the deduction of racism in this thread. 

get the fuck out



heavy_rasengan said:


> It's troubling when you consider that the logic used in that excerpt could also be used to excuse the cop if he actually shot one of those kids. Anytime someone stands behind a cop and gets shot, it is that persons fault because the cop *could* have percieved him as a *real threat*.



This wins for the most retarded post of the thread


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 8, 2015)

NaS said:


> He drew his weapon and it was pointed at the boy.



Show a screen capture of it then. Or a link to the frame


----------



## EJ (Jun 8, 2015)

Psychic is a troll, quit responding to her seriously.


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2015)

Fiona said:


> > Throws an unarmed 14 year old girl in a bikini to the ground.
> 
> 
> It was clearly self defense!!!
> ...





ThunderCunt said:


> Also people arguing that people did right by pulling guns on children because big grown police officers are so afraid of their life being taken by half naked teenage girls.



herp de fucking derp bama


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 8, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Oh shit! Someone pulled out the racist card here! A white man was hating on another white man for being white. So he peppered spray him out of pure racial hate for his own race!



The point is overall the agressive actions of the cop. However in the thread of discussion it was basic racial profile treatment of the police and their aggressive behavior towards the colors. if you think about the situation at hand, was aggressive behavior really needed to respond to teenagers outside a pool? We have factors of police yelling at the children. An authority figure like a police to a teen is fearful enough. They actually may be too scared to cooperate at first. If you yell at a child to the point you instill fear into them, their response drops due to fear before they can actually process the command that was given. That's why when you yell at a child they usually stop in track.

it's also a matter of the children knew they were not breaking any laws and they had permission to be there. So without the police to properly figure out what was going on, they are actually at fault.



> This only goes to show how ridiculous some people here are. If that cop had sprayed a black kid, you all would cried racism at the top of your lungs! Because everything bad that happens to black people MUST BE RACISM!!! There's no other LOGICAL answer but that. I'm defending the cop because by your logic I'm racist. There's just no other explanation for it. I must be a racist cop lover!



it really depends on the situation. That cop was spraying everyone, but you can't pretend racial profiling amongst blacks aren't uncommon. White cops fear blacks. Go back to that one video where a cop asked a black man to pull out his driver license, and as the man went into his pockets to pull it out, the police officer shot him. His reasoning was he pulled it out too fast.


----------



## EJ (Jun 8, 2015)

Has this been posted?


EDIT:


NaS being trolled by an amateur. Funny to read though..


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

Flow said:


> Psychic is a troll, quit responding to her seriously.





Everyone, let me tell you a little story. It's about the boy who cried wolf. He cried wolf so many times even when there was no wolf. So everyone started ignoring him. One day a real wolf came, and he cried wolf, and no one came to rescue him so the wolf ate him up. The moral of this story is....stop crying wolf....I mean RACISM!!! Because every time you cried racism when it isn't there, the more people will take you less seriously and start ignoring you. And when the real RACISM comes, no one will even believe you. They'll just say, cool story bro.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

NaS said:


> The point is overall the agressive actions of the cop. However in the thread of discussion it was basic racial profile treatment of the police and their aggressive behavior towards the colors. if you think about the situation at hand, was aggressive behavior really needed to respond to teenagers outside a pool? We have factors of police yelling at the children. An authority figure like a police to a teen is fearful enough. They actually may be too scared to cooperate at first. If you yell at a child to the point you instill fear into them, their response drops due to fear before they can actually process the command that was given. That's why when you yell at a child they usually stop in track.


I LIKE how you downplay the loud, disrespectful black teenagers as scared little tiny children unable to move. Yes, they were so scared to move that they kept hoping and yelling around the cop. Walking back and forth, screaming at the cop throughout the whole scene as if it were at an amusement park. But go on, tell me how scared and frighten they were again.



> it's also a matter of the children knew they were not breaking any laws and they had permission to be there. So without the police to properly figure out what was going on, they are actually at fault.



They didn't break any laws, but they ran like hell when the cops arrived. Why would you run if you had permission to be there?



> it really depends on the situation. That cop was spraying everyone, but you can't pretend racial profiling amongst blacks aren't uncommon. White cops fear blacks. Go back to that one video where a cop asked a black man to pull out his driver license, and as the man went into his pockets to pull it out, the police officer shot him. His reasoning was he pulled it out too fast.


Sure, there are real racism out there I don't deny that. But it's not going on here.




Flow said:


> Has this been posted?



Nobody knows exactly what happen before the film. What you posted was one side of the story told from the girl and her mom obviously defending her daughter. I want to hear the white lady's side of the story too. Why didn't you bother looking that up? See, I want to hear from both side of the story, not just one. Who provoke who? Did the white grown-ups provoke the teens? Or did the teens provoke the grown-ups???


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 8, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> I disagree with the logic here. Drawing you weapon is not the same as firing you weapon.
> 
> Drawing you weapon to a perceived threat to me is acceptable. But the action to USE that weapon must be made on not just perceived but actual threat.



This isn't my logic, it's the logic that cops are instilled with in their training programs. Because of the difficulty in differentiating between percieved threat and actual threat, cops are allowed to fire their weapons when *they* feel like their life is under threat. The inherent subjectivity in such a protocol will always lead to problems. 



			
				Psychic said:
			
		

> This wins for the most retarded post of the thread



Why are you making claims about what a cop should or should not do when you don't even know the basics? Why are you even posting when you make such retarded comments in the first place? I don't think it's a coincidence that you're getting shat on by nearly every poster in this thread.


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 8, 2015)

Flow said:


> Psychic is a troll, quit responding to her seriously.



I wish I knew before I shed 10 seconds giving it the time of day


----------



## Azula (Jun 8, 2015)

Shouting 'no filming!', threatening to lock up her in jail, wow this guy is simply drunk on power.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 8, 2015)

throwing parties at the public pool

#justblackpeoplethings


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Oh shit! Someone pulled out the racist card here! A white man was hating on another white man for being white. So he peppered spray him out of pure racial hate for his own race!
> 
> This only goes to show how ridiculous some people here are. If that cop had sprayed a black kid, you all would cried racism at the top of your lungs! Because everything bad that happens to black people MUST BE RACISM!!! There's no other LOGICAL answer but that. I'm defending the cop because by your logic I'm racist. There's just no other explanation for it. I must be a racist cop lover!
> 
> ...



So you think not taking a cop seriously should get you arrested? So you're an idiot.


----------



## Soca (Jun 8, 2015)

Flow said:


> Has this been posted?
> .



I knew the adults were acting up talking to the kids about going back to where they came from n shit but to actually reach out and hit the kid? This claim just adds more injury to insult when you got cops coming in to continue abusing the kids for no damn reason. 

For shame 

Woman in question



oh god


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> I knew the adults were acting up talking to the kids about going back to where they came from n shit but to actually reach out and hit the kid? This claim just adds more injury to insult when you got cops coming in to continue abusing the kids for no damn reason.
> 
> For shame
> 
> ...


But this doesn't fit our "blacks are savages" story.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]R46-XTqXkzE[/YOUTUBE]
Watch the cop at the 3:19 mark. The girl is sitting on the ground, yelling for her mother. How is she doing anything other than surrendering? What does he do? He _picks her up_ throws her on the ground again, grabs the back of her head and slams it into the ground screaming, "_GET ON YOUR FACE!_" To add insult to injury he slams her head down one or two more times and then puts his entire body weight on her, when he knows she's laying down and can't defend herself.

In what world is that seen as effective policing, or following protocol? I would even say his rough treatment of this girl was a ploy to provoke someone into standing up for her so he could gun them down. This man is a thug, a coward and a loose cannon. Honestly, he shouldn't be safe out in the streets after such a display.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]R46-XTqXkzE[/YOUTUBE]
> Watch the cop at the 3:19 mark. The girl is sitting on the ground, yelling for her mother. How is she doing anything other than surrendering? What does he do? He _picks her up_ throws her on the ground again, grabs the back of her head and slams it into the ground screaming, "_GET ON YOUR FACE!_" To add insult to injury he slams her head down one or two more times and then puts his entire body weight on her, when he knows she's laying down and can't defend herself.
> 
> In what world is that seen as effective policing, or following protocol? I would even say his rough treatment of this girl was a ploy to provoke someone into standing up for her so he could gun them down. This man is a thug, a coward and a loose cannon. Honestly, he shouldn't be safe out in the streets after such a display.



It's been researched and proven that many whites have problems sympathizing with blacks. Sometimes sympathizing at all. 

We have so many people on here who are just unconcerned with how the cops treat people who live in this country and that they're supposed to be protecting. They treat the police like they are infallible, like they can do little to no wrong or like we live under a system like the one in Judge Dredd.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh shit, I didn't even know Bender was still around.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you think not taking a cop seriously should get you arrested? So you're an idiot.



If you can't take a cop seriously then yeah they can hold you for contempt of cop and arrest you. A cop is enforcing the law, so if you don't take him seriously, it means you don't take the law seriously. And in all seriousness, if no one takes the law and the man enforcing the law seriously, wouldn't there just be utter chaos?

Alright, I've decided to not call you or anyone else an idiot because I'm tired of sinking down to your level. I talk with pure reason and the truth of it just makes you retaliate with pure hate and name calling. If you can't reason with me like a human being, don't talk to me at all.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]R46-XTqXkzE[/YOUTUBE]
> Watch the cop at the 3:19 mark. The girl is sitting on the ground, yelling for her mother. How is she doing anything other than surrendering? What does he do? He _picks her up_ throws her on the ground again, grabs the back of her head and slams it into the ground screaming, "_GET ON YOUR FACE!_" To add insult to injury he slams her head down one or two more times and then puts his entire body weight on her, when he knows she's laying down and can't defend herself.
> 
> In what world is that seen as effective policing, or following protocol? I would even say his rough treatment of this girl was a ploy to provoke someone into standing up for her so he could gun them down. This man is a thug, a coward and a loose cannon. Honestly, he shouldn't be safe out in the streets after such a display.



He is obviously trying to arrest her and she is obviously resisting arrest. Him sitting on her was a way to hold her down because she is pretty big and strong from the looks of it. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's been researched and proven that many whites have problems sympathizing with blacks. Sometimes sympathizing at all.


Yes they have such a hard time sympathizing that they elected a black man as President of the Unites States of America. These whites, asians and hispanics are so racist and unsympathetic that is the main reason why Barack Obama is president. And even though black people represent only 30% of the population in the US, a majority of them are in movies, television and music industry with fans all over the US that consists of these unsympathetic whites, hispanics and asians. We're so racist and unsympathetic, aren't we????


> We have so many people on here who are just unconcerned with how the cops treat people who live in this country and that they're supposed to be protecting. They treat the police like they are infallible, like they can do little to no wrong or like we live under a system like the one in Judge Dredd.



Cops can do no wrong? But everyday I hear the cops doing something wrong? WTF?????


----------



## Soca (Jun 8, 2015)

At this point as soon as someone even sees a cop approaching them they should just raise their hands in the air, get down on the floor and face plant into the ground until said officer passes. That's how dangerous these cats are now, it's only a matter of time until this will be the standard procedure


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, it was definitely unnecessary to put her face on the ground and treat her like that. And the gun, seriously ? At least threat them with a taser or a tear gas but not with lethal weapons.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

It's funny how the black people in this thread that are screaming "racism" are the ones that are most racist themselves. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Soca (Jun 8, 2015)

Lawd please be legit


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2015)

What kind of suburban water park is that shit. Like wtf


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2015)

He couldn't keep his pistol in his pants ....

(was this joke done already????)

That barrel roll was cool btw.


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 8, 2015)

Tells more about the incident.  It seems clear it is not racist, the pool had a limit of 2 guests per resident and a group of black people were just invited, exceeding the limit. So the police were called.

Also watch when the police pulls the gun, it was just after the group of boys approached the police before backing off, the police may have felt threatened by the group of boys and not one bitch.


----------



## Soca (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mzUCWvYK_Go[/YOUTUBE]

Critikal 



> It seems clear it is not racist



Dis guy...smd


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 8, 2015)

That denial. Jesus Christ. 

You know, as the girl who threw the party herself attests, a lot of those individuals attending it lived there?



Flow already posted it.

2 guests per resident? Let's say 7 kids in 7 separate households lived in the area. That's two guests for every kid, which would mean 14 guests in total and 21 partygoers. Just to give an idea.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Tells more about the incident.  It seems clear it is not racist, the pool had a limit of 2 guests per resident and a group of black people were just invited, exceeding the limit. So the police were called.
> 
> *Also watch when the police pulls the gun, it was just after the group of boys approached the police before backing off, the police may have felt threatened by the group of boys and not one bitch.*



Watched the entire clip. The police officer escalated the situation by planting the girls face into the ground simply because he didn't like what she said. Mind you he told the group including the girl to leave the premises and she said something as she was leaving. The Police officer threw professionalism out the window by restraining her simply because he didn't want any sass back. 

If the goal was to restore order, the police officer couldn't have gone any further in the opposite direction. 

In other words the officer would have never needed to pull out a gun if he didn't let his personal feelings factor in the equation. The girl didn't do anything that warranted being restrained other than talking back at him as she was leaving. 

Both sides were in the wrong to be frank. The teens were initially being non-compliant and the cop was further agitating the situation. He's an adult and a professional so you at the very least would expect the bare minimum from him.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That denial. Jesus Christ.
> 
> You know, as the girl who threw the party herself attests, a lot of those individuals attending it lived there?
> 
> ...







> The *43-year-old African-American has lived in Craig Ranch*, a planned community, for *eight years*. It's a nice place. Racially diverse. People get along there.
> 
> Thinking back on the pool party, he might have known it would be crowded. The invite to the party had earlier c*aught fire on Twitter and social media*. Craig Ranch's strict homeowners' association rules prohibit bringing more than two guests to the pool.
> 
> ...



Because, you know, "the girl who threw the party herself", is the most credible of witnesses.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2015)

Contains the video of the adults who were hitting the kids before the police arrived.


Wilykat said:


> Tells more about the incident.  It seems clear it is not racist, the pool had a limit of 2 guests per resident and a group of black people were just invited, exceeding the limit. So the police were called.
> 
> Also watch when the police pulls the gun, it was just after the group of boys approached the police before backing off, the police may have felt threatened by the group of boys and not one bitch.



Even if you try to eliminate race as a factor in this case, your own link still has multiple people saying that the officer was still in the wrong, and yet you're trying to defend him...

...one of the key duties of a police officer is to de-escalate a situation when possible. This officer did the exact opposite and escalated it. Much of this could have been avoided if it wasn't for his improper actions.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 8, 2015)

The hell was with the barrel roll?


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> [YOUTUBE]mzUCWvYK_Go[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Critikal



"I can go to your house, jack off onto your ceiling fan so every time you turn it on you can smell my cum if I wanted to"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> I knew the adults were acting up talking to the kids about going back to where they came from n shit but to actually reach out and hit the kid? This claim just adds more injury to insult when you got cops coming in to continue abusing the kids for no damn reason.
> 
> For shame
> 
> ...





sadated_peon said:


> Because, you know, "the girl who threw the party herself", is the most credible of witnesses.



It's not the job of police to enforce hoa bylaws.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 8, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Tells more about the incident.  It seems clear it is not racist, the pool had a limit of 2 guests per resident and a group of black people were just invited, exceeding the limit. So the police were called.
> 
> Also watch when the police pulls the gun, it was just after the group of boys approached the police before backing off, the police may have felt threatened by the group of boys and not one bitch.



Don't even bother with this crowd, they'll just accuse you of being a racist and a cop sympathizer. Even though the black girl who created the party admitted that many of her friends did not have a pool pass, nor did she abide by the "2 guest per residence rule" in the past. She even admitted that other *black teens were jumping the fence*. But hey I guess breaking the law is considered racism nowadays if black people are involved. Now I know why they were running when the cops arrived. They illegally entered the premise and it's ok because they are black and the cops can't touch them because the cops are racist. Go figure.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 8, 2015)

Those saying there is no racism here are all a bunch of bitches. I mean, really. You are not taking the teens' and the host's words. For God's sake... even the white teen who recorded the incident saw what happened.





> MCKINNEY, TX – Brandon Brooks, the 15-year-old boy who shot the McKinney pool party video that’s being broadcast around the world, is telling his side of the story to NewsFix.
> 
> “The cops showed up and the parents immediately started yelling, ‘you need more cops, there’s too many of them.’ And most of the kids weren’t even involved. It was a fight between a mom and girl, which had nothing to do with all the other kids that she apparently needed more cops for,” Brooks explained.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2015)

The only racism here was from the white bitch telling some younger teen off. So


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 9, 2015)

Never really expected this much denial in the thread, another case of H.O.A fuckery. That is a nice pool area though.


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2015)

This thread,


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 9, 2015)

Eki said:


> The only racism here was from the white bitch telling some younger teen off. So



?I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening. You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.?

No racial bias here.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

Nihonjin said:


> ?I was one of the only white people in the area when that was happening. You can see in part of the video where he tells us to sit down, and he kinda like skips over me and tells all my African-American friends to go sit down.?
> 
> No racial bias here.



The cops only went after the runners. He was filming so the cops ignored him.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 9, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not the job of police to enforce hoa bylaws.



This was more to show a conflicting source for what happened. To counter the idea that what happened that day is settled.

Here is a good slate article about it




> A video of McKinney, Texas, police officer Eric Casebolt roughly subduing 15-year-old Dajerria Becton (without any apparent physical provocation) and pointing a gun at two male bystanders has been viewed more than 5 million times since being uploaded to YouTube Saturday. (Becton was not charged, and Casebolt has been put on leave pending an investigation.) A Facebook post by the McKinney police department says the video depicts events on Friday that took place after officers received calls regarding a "disturbance" at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool involving teenagers who do not "live in the area" and did not "have permission" to be present. Other tellings suggested police had overreacted in the extreme to the legitimate presence of nonwhite guests at a pool party. Which account is true?
> 
> Based on the available information, the answer seems to be: both.
> A woman identifying herself as Tatiana Rhodes says on another widely circulated YouTube video that she, her sister, and some friends hosted the party; she says that she lives in the Craig Ranch area and that most of the other people at the party did as well. A Huffington Post piece on Rhodes and her mother portrays the event as a low-key end-of-school event involving "food, fun, and music."
> ...


----------



## Xyfar (Jun 9, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's been researched and proven that many whites have problems sympathizing with blacks. Sometimes sympathizing at all.



Pretty fucking stupid thing to say.

Anyways, the officer was definitely out of line. Unprofessional and acted like a total idiot. Could've definitely handled this situation with more grace.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

How about you get rid of cops and train your Military police to patrol civilians.

At least they're professional and have actual consequences if they do shit like this.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol @ that retarded unnecessary roll by that one police officer.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> The cops only went after the runners. He was filming so the cops ignored him.



>implying the police encourage being recorded



Guy was too busy being an asshat to realise he was being recorded


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

I feel for the cop, that 100 lbs 15 year old girl in a bikini would make me fear for my life too. Where I had to forcefully beat her down to the pavement. 

Then he had to go through the trouble of selecting all the dark complexion kids out of the bunch just to get suspended. 






















That's satire by the way


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Don't even bother with this crowd, they'll just accuse you of being a racist and a cop sympathizer. Even though the black girl who created the party admitted that many of her friends did not have a pool pass, nor did she abide by the "2 guest per residence rule" in the past. She even admitted that other *black teens were jumping the fence*. But hey I guess breaking the law is considered racism nowadays if black people are involved. Now I know why they were running when the cops arrived. They illegally entered the premise and it's ok because they are black and the cops can't touch them because the cops are racist. Go figure.


Complete selective reading.

Again, even if you eliminate race from this situation, the officer is still in the wrong. He demonstrated blatant overuse of force, escalated the situation, and acted unprofessionally.


Psychic said:


> The cops only went after the runners. He was filming so the cops ignored him.


And now you're outright lying. The girl he slammed wasn't running anywhere.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 9, 2015)

Fucking cops


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2015)

Protestors are out


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 9, 2015)

*Kalief Browder, Held at Rikers Island for 3 Years Without Trial, Commits Suicide*

Have no idea why Mega closed a thread that was being appended but whatever. Will post it as a separate thread.





> Kalief Browder was sent to Rikers Island when he was 16 years old, accused of stealing a backpack. Though he never stood trial or was found guilty of any crime, he spent three years at the New York City jail complex, nearly two of them in solitary confinement.
> 
> In October 2014, after he was written about in The New Yorker, his case became a symbol of what many saw as a broken criminal justice system. Mayor Bill de Blasio cited the article this spring when he announced an effort to clear the backlogs in state courts and reduce the inmate population at Rikers.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2015)

> Have no idea why Mega closed a thread that was being appended but whatever.



because his brand of modding is not impartial


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 9, 2015)

Meh, not news, people being sent to jail for years with no trial happens all the time here...

...wait, this is USA, not Brazil?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 9, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Meh, not news, people being sent to jail for years with no trial happens all the time here...
> 
> ...wait, this is USA, not Brazil?
> 
> ...



 Brazil I know right?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Dunno if this has been posted before, but it's populare over on Imgur so prolly worth noting.



Not taking side 'cus I can't be arsed to research.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Protestors are out



[YOUTUBE]LD5hMu-IsCY[/YOUTUBE]

For the love of fuck don't repeat that shit in Baltimore people.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS5mwymTIJU[/YOUTUBE]

I love how he emphasised how Florida was being used a model in the example 

Fuckin Florida


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

Narcissus said:


> Again, even if you eliminate race from this situation, the officer is still in the wrong. He demonstrated blatant overuse of force, escalated the situation, and acted unprofessionally.


I said he wasn't a racist, I never said he wasn't a prick. The teens didn't help either when they kept atagonizing him. Overuse of force? debatable.  This wasn't a small girl, she was almost as big as he was and she kept resisitng arrest. Acted unprofessionally? NOPE!


> And now you're outright lying. The girl he slammed wasn't running anywhere.


I was talking about the group of boys. That girl was antagonizing the cop so he had to put her down.

I feel like I'm being trolled by the people in this thread? Am I being trolled here? You guys seriously can't lack that much common sense. This was a joke thread, right? Because it was funny as hell tbh.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2015)

> That girl was antagonizing the cop so he had to put her down.



What the fuck...
She was on the ground calling for her mom. And he decided the best course of action was to slam her face into the grass. At the point where she was on the concrete he didnt need to do anything else. She was sitting like the rest of the kids....


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2015)

"I want my mom"

Then he forces her up. I don't know we must have watched different videos.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I said he wasn't a racist, I never said he wasn't a prick. The teens didn't help either when they kept atagonizing him. Overuse of force? debatable.  This wasn't a small girl, she was almost as big as he was and she kept resisitng arrest. Acted unprofessionally? NOPE!
> 
> I was talking about the group of boys. That girl was antagonizing the cop so he had to put her down.
> 
> I feel like I'm being trolled by the people in this thread? Am I being trolled here? You guys seriously can't lack that much common sense. This was a joke thread, right? Because it was funny as hell tbh.



What?

A girl who looks like she barely weighs 110 poses no threat to this guy

He's like 3x her body mass how the fuck can you logically say that she's just as big as him.

The guy picked her up (forcibly) from a sitting position and put her face into the grass and proceeded to put his weight on her, totally professional.

I've been thinking that this is a rather well executed troll, no one can be this deluded and idiotic.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> What?
> 
> A girl who looks like she barely weighs 110 poses no threat to this guy
> 
> He's like 3x her body mass how the fuck can you logically say that she's just as big as him



But did you see what color her skin was?


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

αce said:


> What the fuck...
> She was on the ground calling for her mom. And he decided the best course of action was to slam her face into the grass. At the point where she was on the concrete he didnt need to do anything else. She was sitting like the rest of the kids....





αce said:


> "I want my mom"
> 
> Then he forces her up. I don't know we must have watched different videos.



Why would he pick her up when he told her to get down?  She kept trying to get up and resisitng him and she was so strong he had to put his whole weight on her just to try to get her to calm down. She was out of control.



Choa said:


> What?
> 
> A girl who looks like she barely weighs 110 poses no threat to this guy
> 
> ...



Idk, she look pretty strong the way he was wrestling with her. She seem like a spolied bitch screaming for her mommy. No respect whatsoever for authority. I would sit on her too if I was him. You're the one posting the weird gifs but I'm the troll? ok


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Dunno if this has been posted before, but it's populare over on Imgur so prolly worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking side 'cus I can't be arsed to research.



You know there's like a video on the first two pages.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know there's like a video on the first two pages.



Really doesn't mean that people have objectively understood the series of events.

And really, if this turns out to not be relevant than meh. Don't really care 'cus I can't be arsed to research yet another police controversy that people shout racism at. This happens literally every time a police article gets populare anywhere, and most of the time it's just morons being morons.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Really doesn't mean that people have objectively understood the series of events.
> 
> And really, if this turns out to not be relevant than meh. Don't really care 'cus I can't be arsed to research yet another police controversy that people shout racism at. This happens literally every time a police article gets populare anywhere, and most of the time it's just morons being morons.



And a crude image of stills with MS Paint points is going to help things?

You've clearly already taken a side here. I'm not sure how you think you're in a place to comment on the matter when you've admitted you can't be arsed to research. There's a front video, there is multiple testimony, you're just being lazy.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I said he wasn't a racist, I never said he wasn't a prick.


No, you've been actively defending the officer's actions as well.


> Overuse of force? debatable.


No, it isn't. Numerous sources are citing his overuse of force, and he had no justifiable reason to slam this girl to the ground to the ground in the first place.





> Acted unprofessionally? NOPE!


Yes, hence his shouting obscenities at the teenagers.





> I was talking about the group of boys. That girl was antagonizing the cop so he had to put her down.


No you weren't. You made a general statement, and it was a lie. He didn't only go after people who were running.

Further, he unnecessarily escalated the situation that lead to him slamming e girl to the ground. So yes, he is at fault.

And again, this is only to show that he was still at fault even if you remove race from the situation. But race is still relevant to it.





> I feel like I'm being trolled by the people in this thread?


Seeing your pattern in this thread, and your stupidity, it's clear that the only troll here is you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 9, 2015)

Guy was in the loony bin. Why'd they release him?

Dumb reason to kill yourself. Feel sorry for his family.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.



Some people are just that broke.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Dunno if this has been posted before, but it's populare over on Imgur so prolly worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking side 'cus I can't be arsed to research.



As soon as anyone sees the completely unnecessary tactical roll, most are able to guess what else this officer does. The way he went about trying to subdue that girl should be reserved for violent criminals, not teenage girls. If you think him wrestling her to the ground, screaming at her, pulling her hair and slamming her head into the ground repeatedly was "justified" because she backtalked him, then you truly deserve to live in North Korea or some other oppressive regime, freedom is entirely wasted on you. If you'll justify that, you'll justify anything an authority figure does to anyone.

The boys stepping up to him like that is what anyone of sound moral conscious and courage would have done in that situation, because him attacking her like that was completely unnecessary. Like I said before, watching the video it seems like he was trying to provoke one of them into hitting him or attacking him so that he would have a justifiable reason to kill someone.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 9, 2015)

Just another example of how broken our prison system is.



Psychic said:


> I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.



His bail was $10,000.  And some people are so poor they don't know when they'll get their next meal, to someone like that coming up with $1,000 to throw away (since you don't get the 10% back when its over) is an insurmountable task.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.



You're insane. When you hear about a terrible injustice inflicted upon poor people, your response is "_Well, they just shouldn't have been poor! lolz! _"

Bravo.

Also, the article clearly states that he tried to commit suicide several times in prison. If you research it, he tried to kill himself 5 times in prison (several of those suicide attempts were met with more abuse from prison guards) and once right after he got out.

I'm usually one to condemn suicide, but in this case this poor young man's spirit was completely broken and he was subject to horrible torture. This is very sad indeed, and not exactly uncommon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2015)

To be truthful the rolling looks like him tripping over a root being a spastic idiot.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And a crude image of stills with MS Paint points is going to help things?
> 
> You've clearly already taken a side here. I'm not sure how you think you're in a place to comment on the matter when you've admitted you can't be arsed to research. There's a front video, there is multiple testimony, you're just being lazy.



Get off of that horse, dude.

I haven't taken either side on the issue here, even if I do have an opinion on it. Stop throwing your condescending arguments at my face, I've literally stated that I don't know enough about this to join a side and that I don't intend to do so either.

I posted the original picture because it's populare on the topic over at imgur, so I thought it may be somewhat relevant to share in case someone hadn't caught that particular series of events.

It's not some random bullshit thrown together in paint like you're nonsensically claiming. It's someone's summary of a particular series of events, commented to the side in paint to make his or her point. Since so many people over at Imgur considered it to be very telling of the event in question, I thought it may be potentially noteworthy. I dunno how legit it is, and I haven't claimed to.

As I said:
*I shared it in case it happens to turn out relevant to someone here, since it's on the topic.*


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2015)

I've shared my similar thoughts back on the 2nd page, but people would rather act and speak out on their emotions rather than take a second to calm the fuck down and think from different perspectives


----------



## SLB (Jun 9, 2015)

that fucking roll though

dude looked possessed


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 9, 2015)

The pool party barrel rolling cop has resigned. One less THUG in the force.


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The pool party barrel rolling cop has resigned. One less THUG in the force.



kinda like this guy^


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> The pool party barrel rolling cop has resigned. One less THUG in the force.



Good 

Now I guess he can fulfill his dream on being a stuntman, his talent for barrel rolls can't go to waste. The world must see it in a brighter light.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2015)

I would've slapped those racist ass adults in the face. This makes me so angry.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Get off of that horse, dude.
> 
> I haven't taken either side on the issue here, even if I do have an opinion on it. Stop throwing your condescending arguments at my face, I've literally stated that I don't know enough about this to join a side and that I don't intend to do so either.
> 
> ...



_Don't really care 'cus I can't be arsed to research yet another police controversy that people shout racism at. This happens literally every time a police article gets populare anywhere, and most of the time it's just morons being morons._

That's pure laziness, I will call it for what it is. 



Eki said:


> I've shared my similar thoughts back on the 2nd page, but people would rather act and speak out on their emotions rather than take a second to calm the fuck down and think from different perspectives



See above. He isn't in a position to whine.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Just another example of how broken our prison system is.
> 
> His bail was $10,000.  And some people are so poor they don't know when they'll get their next meal, to someone like that coming up with $1,000 to throw away (since you don't get the 10% back when its over) is an insurmountable task.



I know but he was the youngest, which means he had older siblings who could had contributed some money. Also like I said, some bail bondsmen don't even require money. 



MartyMcFly1 said:


> You're insane. When you hear about a terrible injustice inflicted upon poor people, your response is "_Well, they just shouldn't have been poor! lolz! _"
> 
> Bravo.


Stop twisting my words around. 


> Also, the article clearly states that he tried to commit suicide several times in prison. If you research it, he tried to kill himself 5 times in prison (several of those suicide attempts were met with more abuse from prison guards) and once right after he got out.
> 
> I'm usually one to condemn suicide, but in this case this poor young man's spirit was completely broken and he was subject to horrible torture. This is very sad indeed, and not exactly uncommon.


He shouldn't have been in prison in the first place. I blame his family and I also blame the prison system. But at least the prison system made sure he wasn't successful with his suicide. His family should have done a better job monitoring him, especially after his past histories of suicide.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2015)

Do a barrel roll.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YQPLQJIen_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 9, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I know but he was the youngest, which means he had older siblings who could had contributed some money.



If the family is struggling to eat, what makes you think the older siblings would have a lot of money lying around?



Psychic said:


> Also like I said, some bail bondsmen don't even require money.



What bail bondsmen _never_ asks for any money, and how do they stay in business?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Guy was in the loony bin. Why'd they release him?
> 
> Dumb reason to kill yourself. Feel sorry for his family.



Oh look, another dumbass who thinks they can judge a person's reason to kill themselves.

Also, I wish people would stop replying to Psychic and their shitposts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty much knew it would end like this:





Summed it pretty nicely:



> Conley, the police chief, told reporters Tuesday that Casebolt was the only one of the officers who responded to the incident who had been out of line.
> 
> "I had 12 officers on the scene, and 11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job," he said. "Our citizens called us to a fight in progress and general disturbance at the community pool. We responded. I do not condone the actions of those individuals who violated the rules of community, showed disrespect to the security person on scene, and to the officers who responded. However, we as a department are held to a high standard of action as we do our jobs."


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> As soon as anyone sees the completely unnecessary tactical roll, most are able to guess what else this officer does. The way he went about trying to subdue that girl should be reserved for violent criminals, not teenage girls. If you think him wrestling her to the ground, screaming at her, pulling her hair and slamming her head into the ground repeatedly was "justified" because she backtalked him, then you truly deserve to live in North Korea or some other oppressive regime, freedom is entirely wasted on you. If you'll justify that, you'll justify anything an authority figure does to anyone.


Completely unnecessary?? I've watch that roll many times and what I see was him running so fast he almost hit one of the teens so he swerve himself out of the way and crash to the ground and roll. 

LOL, so you think violent criminals should just get their hair pulled, yelled at and toss to the ground? Oh no, violent criminals gets the baton and a few gun shots to their bodies. Ans he didn't slam her head repeatedly on the ground. He moved her to a grassy soft area and pulled her head down. Had he actually slammed her head repeatedly to the ground, she would have been bleeding on her head. Now that's brutality.



> The boys stepping up to him like that is what anyone of sound moral conscious and courage would have done in that situation, because him attacking her like that was completely unnecessary. Like I said before, watching the video it seems like he was trying to provoke one of them into hitting him or attacking him so that he would have a justifiable reason to kill someone.



The boys stepping up to him like that is what anyone of sound moral dumbness would do. What courage? They just stood there and watch. He didn't provoke anyone. They provoke him by cursing at him and hoping too close when he was trying to make an arrest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pretty much knew it would end like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can roll his ass to the unemployment office


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2015)

> *"I had 12 officers on the scene, and 11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job,"*





> *11 of them performed according to their training. They did an excellent job,"*





> * 11 of them *





> *11*


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _Don't really care 'cus I can't be arsed to research yet another police controversy that people shout racism at. This happens literally every time a police article gets populare anywhere, and most of the time it's just morons being morons._
> 
> That's pure laziness, I will call it for what it is.



I don't give a shit if you think I'm a lazy person, that has nothing to do with anything.

You're just reading into my words whatever opinion you think I hold, and then you're calling me lazy for not researching it and factually arguing with you why I'm right or wrong.

Topics like this happen all the god damn time, and I don't feel like getting into another one right now, so I'm not going to bother researching things to form a strong opinion on a thread I don't care that much about.

I'm not planning on sharing my early pre-alpha version of an opinion on this question, because I don't intend to argue about it, and I don't intend to research enough to form a solid 98% fact based opinion on who's wrong or right here.

I saw a post on another site that I thought might prove useful and topical to someone here, so I shared it and that's that. If you're gonna keep calling me lazy for not wanting to bury my face in articles about this ordeal and argue for or against you, I will just plain ignore you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

You made a clear conclusion about one side of this matter, and then went on to say you didn't care about looking into the matter. I didn't put any words into your mouth, and I'm not reading anything else other than what you put out there yourself.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You made a clear conclusion about one side of this matter



Where exactly?
The part about this being "another police article that people are shouting racism at?"
Because that is literally what this is. That doesn't say anything about whether or not the shouts are correct or not, but this is indeed another article about the work of policemen that has people shouting racism.

Most of the time, such articles are actually just morons being morons.
Prove me wrong on that, please. I did not say that _this_ was, merely that by my experience, most of them are.

Simply, I really don't feel like reading up on yet another such debacle, regardless of which side is right, because there are so god damn many of them and half the time they're not even a big deal, so I don't care about it enough to bother reading up and arguing about it.

Apparently, *all* of the above went entirely over your head and you've instead imagined up some scenario where I'm stating there's no racism here, people are morons and I'm right even thought I haven't researched it.

Seriously, you've done nothing but waste both my time and yours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Where exactly?
> The part about this being "another police article that people are shouting racism at?"
> Because that is literally what this is. That doesn't say anything about whether or not the shouts are correct or not, but this is indeed another article about the work of policemen that has people shouting racism.
> 
> ...



And another police article where some of the same ppsters are telling us police have the right to kill unarmed people without challenge. 

We don't even take a count of these killings or keep track of the context so we can make sure everything is done correctly. We care so little about police abuse we're not even willing to look and see if there's a pattern.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Where exactly?
> The part about this being "another police article that people are shouting racism at?"
> 
> Because that is literally what this is. That doesn't say anything about whether or not the shouts are correct or not, but this is indeed another article about the work of policemen that has people shouting racism.



Not every case is a matter of racism, but there exist many that are. I am finding it ridiculous that the position of finding racism in these events are criticized when in matters like this, where there's a clearly recorded sequence of events particularly, that this head-in-the-sand mentality some have taken is not criticized either. People that try and pretend that there aren't still issues of race and law enforcement in the United States. Even broader, there is not an issue of police brutality and citizen interaction.



> Most of the time, such articles are actually just morons being morons. Prove me wrong on that, please. I did not say that _this_ was, merely that by my experience, most of them are.
> 
> Simply, I really don't feel like reading up on yet another such debacle, regardless of which side is right, because there are so god damn many of them and half the time they're not even a big deal, so I don't care about it enough to bother reading up and arguing about it.



Why even express anything at all then?



> Apparently, *all* of the above went entirely over your head and you've instead imagined up some scenario where I'm stating there's no racism here, people are morons and I'm right even thought I haven't researched it.
> 
> Seriously, you've done nothing but waste both my time and yours.



How was what I provided not an expression of such? If not, then it was a very poor choice of words because it comes off as if you've already leaned on the idea that it was morons shouting racism without looking into the matter at all.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 9, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And another police article where some of the same ppsters are telling us police have the right to kill unarmed people without challenge.
> 
> We don't even take a count of these killings or keep track of the context so we can make sure everything is done correctly. We care so little about police abuse we're not even willing to look and see if there's a pattern.




^Did you quote the wrong post there buddy?
I don't believe any of that has anything to do with what I was saying.


Fuck it Kaiba, everything I've written flies right over your head. This has absolutely nothing to do with anything that you think it has, stop harassing me for something you think I'm doing when I'm flat out telling you exactly what I'm doing and why and it has jack shit to do with what you're saying.

Either you're incredibly dense, or you're just somehow managing to subconsciously dodge every single explanation I type out.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 9, 2015)

Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up.


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2015)

Wonder where the big wonderbread bitch is in all this?


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2015)

lol @ summing how the 1 of 12 couldn't do his job for shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up.



just like everytime Israel shoots a rocket in gaza and kill innocent civilians.


----------



## Tapion (Jun 9, 2015)

That roll tho

10/10


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up.



I would say stupid showed up, but Psychic already beat you to it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2015)

Tapion said:


> That roll tho
> 
> 10/10



friend played too much GTA.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up.



My god shut up. Dont know why you dislike black people so much. You think a jew would know better.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 9, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If the family is struggling to eat, what makes you think the older siblings would have a lot of money lying around?


You don't know that for a fact. I don't believe in starvation in the US. Not only are there multiple food banks and food organization in every single state, but food stamps can also be easily obtain from the welfare department. I mean, Have you seen the obesity rates in the US? The number one leading cause of death in the US stems from people being too fat and obese.




> What bail bondsmen _never_ asks for any money, and how do they stay in business?


The smart ones. It's more of a last resort on their side, but they do exists.


Choa said:


> Also, I wish people would stop replying to Psychic and their shitposts.



People reply to me because I am an intelligent human being and I bring a good debate. Unlike some people here who can only call people names and cry me a river.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2015)

Thing is Dallas has been racist as fuck before, probably more so than any of the other big cities in Texas (recently). 

Remember this shit?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 9, 2015)

Normality said:


> My god shut up. Dont know why you dislike black people so much. You think a jew would know better.



he's upset Obama hasn't single-handedly slaughtered Hamas


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thing is Dallas has been racist as fuck before, probably more so than any of the other big cities in Texas (recently).
> 
> Remember this shit?





Nope, don't see any racism here!


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7YcIL2irjbM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Jagger (Jun 10, 2015)

This, pretty much, is indefensible and disgustingly racist.

However, that fucking roll was just perfect.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Truthfully, the roll wasn't very impressive to me as it seriously lacked fluidity. He rolled mostly on his side, rather than executing a proper somersault. When I was a kid having watergun fights I could execute better rolls than that mid run.

The only good thing about the roll is how utterly useless/uncalled for it was and how it sets the tone for the rest of the video.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nope, don't **comprehend any of the words* here!



*Fixed for you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Fixed for you.



Did you read the article I posted or are you just talking out of your ass still?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 10, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Fixed for you.



It was targeting you, you little victim. Jesus Christ, just read his fucking article.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 10, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up.



Ahahah the same scene in Europe and your reaction would be definitely different.  More like




Megaharrison said:


> Europeans and their racism is pretty hilarious. I dunno how many times I get the "hurr durr American is so racist" followed by inquiry into Roma/Jews which is basically "Well racism is bad but YOU DON'T KNOW GYPSIES IT'S DIFFERENT" and "Those fucking dirty lying Jews aren't discriminated against!!!!"



I guess" Hurr durr European are so racist". Racism is bad but "Now this town can enjoy riots and looting, a purge of the police, followed by cries of "WY AREN'T THE POLICE DOING ANYTHING!?" when the crime rate goes up"  and  "Those fucking dirty lying Blacks aren't discriminated against!!!!"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> You don't know that for a fact. I don't believe in starvation in the US. Not only are there multiple food banks and food organization in every single state, but food stamps can also be easily obtain from the welfare department. I mean, Have you seen the obesity rates in the US? The number one leading cause of death in the US stems from people being too fat and obese.



If someone needs food stamps to eat, then you've already proved the point about them not having 10k lying around to pay a bail.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2015)

why the fuck is it even that hire for stealing a fucking backpack, and why three years for a fucking backpack


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> *why the fuck is it even that hire* for stealing a fucking backpack, and why three years for a fucking backpack



Um, what m8?


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont remember what I was trying to type


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> You don't know that for a fact. I don't believe in starvation in the US. Not only are there multiple food banks and food organization in every single state, but food stamps can also be easily obtain from the welfare department.



If you're on food stamps then you probably don't have $1,000 lying around to throw away and never see again.



Psychic said:


> I mean, Have you seen the obesity rates in the US? The number one leading cause of death in the US stems from people being too fat and obese.



Obesity isn't always the result of eating too much, if what you're eating is garbage you can get fat even if you're not eating a lot of it.  And a lot of people can only afford whatever is the cheapest food around and its often not that nutritious.



Psychic said:


> The smart ones. It's more of a last resort on their side, but they do exists.



Name one.  Show me a bail bondsmen that will pay your bond and NEVER ask for money.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 10, 2015)

How can people be sent in jail in US and stay there 3 years without be judged by a court first?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 10, 2015)

WAD said:


> because his brand of modding is not impartial



I don't even recall closing the original thread so I obviously didn't close it cuz of political reasons. I remember my agenda.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> I got to blame the parents. Really, how hard is it to set bail? You only have to pay 10 percent of the bail. So if it's $3000 bail that's only $300. Also there are bail bondsmen out there that only require the parent's signature. On top of all that, he is the youngest so why not borrow money from siblings, family member. This guy didn't kill himself in jail. He killed himself at home. That says alot about his family right there.



You see this quite often whenever black people are the victims of great injustices: people doing everything to diminish the sympathy they should feel and going to great lengths to shift the blame. 

The parents not paying bail is irrelevant when faced with a system that handed out a punishment that exceeds the punishment handed out to people found guilty of the offence. There could be a plethora of legitimate reasons for why they did not pay bail, or they may have simply decided not to: it doesn't change the fact that the prosecution system had him locked up for years in solitary confinement without a trial and subjected him to degrading treatment; in short, they violated his human rights. 


The last part of your post is just fucking stupid. The result does not say a lot about his family, it speaks volume of his time in Rikers. That part of your post is build on your stupid presumption that his time in prison would have had an immediate effect. What you are asserting is about as stupid as arguing it is society's fault for a war veteran losing his mind. Certain experiences makes adjusting to a normal life difficult and painful.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> If someone needs food stamps to eat, then you've already proved the point about them not having 10k lying around to pay a bail.



You can put down 10% of that 10K, so that's $1000. And there are so many loopholes, that you don't even have to put a dime up front.



Gunners said:


> The parents not paying bail is irrelevant when faced with a system that handed out a punishment that exceeds the punishment handed out to people found guilty of the offence. There could be a plethora of legitimate reasons for why they did not pay bail, or they may have simply decided not to: it doesn't change the fact that the prosecution system had him locked up for years in solitary confinement without a trial and subjected him to degrading treatment; in short, they violated his human rights.


I didn't say the prosecution system is right either. We all know it is wrong. I'm saying he shouldn't be locked up in the first place. He shouldn't have to take that route if only he had some sort of family fighting for him in the first place. And by fighting I mean finding a way for him not to go there in the first place.


> The last part of your post is just fucking stupid. The result does not say a lot about his family, it speaks volume of his time in Rikers. That part of your post is build on your stupid presumption that his time in prison would have had an immediate effect. What you are asserting is about as stupid as arguing it is society's fault for a war veteran losing his mind. Certain experiences makes adjusting to a normal life difficult and painful.



Your analogy is fucking stupid.  How can you compare it to a war veteran? People going to war can't get bail out. Rikers made him unstable no doubt. He shouldn't have been there and he should have been better monitor at home. Period. The justice system is at fault and so are his family. I blame the justice system more but his family could have done a better job at saving him.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If you're on food stamps then you probably don't have $1,000 lying around to throw away and never see again.



Have you ever bail anyone out in your life?  The $1000 get automatically refunded to you once the person shows up to court.

The people on fuckin food stamps should be the ones with extra cash because they dont have to spend them on food.

And like I said, if all his family member contributed just a lil bit each, they would have that $1000 and get that money back once he shows up for trial.[/QUOTE]



> Name one.  Show me a bail bondsmen that will pay your bond and NEVER ask for money.


You really wanna know, PM me and I will tell you more.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Have you ever bail anyone out in your life?  The $1000 get automatically refunded to you once the person shows up to court.



It only gets refunded if YOU pay the full amount.  If you use a bail bondsmen they keep that 10%, thats their fee for paying the other 90%.



Psychic said:


> The people on fuckin food stamps should be the ones with extra cash because they dont have to spend them on food.
> 
> And like I said, if all his family member contributed just a lil bit each, they would have that $1000 and get that money back once he shows up for trial.
> 
> You really wanna know, PM me and I will tell you more.



Ah so you're just talking out of your ass.  If you really had an example of such a bail bondsmen you would just post it here and prove yourself right.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It only gets refunded if YOU pay the full amount.  If you use a bail bondsmen they keep that 10%, thats their fee for paying the other 90%.


Not where I live. I don't know where you live. 


> Ah so you're just talking out of your ass.  If you really had an example of such a bail bondsmen you would just post it here and prove yourself right.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Not where I live. I don't know where you live.



So you live in a place where bail bondsmen have no source of income.  Yeah, going to just go with the idea that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2015)

This is why I am not sure ADX Suprtmax is really the worst prison in US, you are in your cell more than 20 hours a day, but at least you nearly never have to interact with the staff.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2015)

*McKinney police officer apologizes, blames aggression at pool party on emotional stress*




> The lawyer for a McKinney, Texas police officer who has become the country’s latest exemplification of bad cop behavior on Wednesday blamed her client’s aggressive actions on emotional stress.
> 
> Cpl. Eric Casebolt was captured on video Friday evening wrestling a teenage girl to the ground and pointing his gun at two other teens while answering a disturbance call at an unruly party at a neighborhood pool in suburban Dallas.
> 
> ...



Source

[YOUTUBE]rasZzenuYxI[/YOUTUBE]

Should've thought you were acting like a douchebot as soon as you drew your gun tool.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> The people on fuckin food stamps should be the ones with extra cash because they dont have to spend them on food.



You don't seen to understand. They are on food stamps precisely because they don't even have money to buy food.

Being on food stamps doesn't give them money out of nowhere. It just gives them food.



Psychic said:


> Not where I live. I don't know where you live.



Apparently where you live there is no such thing as poverty, because you seem to only have a vague idea of what it is.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 10, 2015)

They're threatening to kill his family??? looks like the people crying racism are 1000 times worse than he is.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2015)

when did the people in this thread cry racism send death threats


----------



## Taco (Jun 10, 2015)

This shit has been blown way out of proportion lol

Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.


----------



## EJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Taco said:


> This shit has been blown way out of proportion lol
> 
> Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.



Also add:

*Don't wrestle a harmless 14 year old girl down to the ground that is already leaving the area even if she is giving you lip put yourself in a higher position of responsibility.
*
Don't escalate a situation by acting drunk on power, yelling and cussing like a madman. More than likely you're going to cause people to panic and 6/10 it can prove to not help your situation.

Don't pull your strap on a bunch of kids that are freaking out on you due to you acting drunk on power when they see one of their friends become the victim to your antics.
*
Oh, and just to beat this to the ground and clarify

Don't detain someone that isn't really causing harm to your procedures and is actually leaving the situation.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2015)

Taco said:


> This shit has been blown way out of proportion lol
> 
> Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.



It's not trespassing. They broke some neighborhood bylaw and that's if the kids didn't live in the neighborhood. The cops shouldn't have been called in the first place, but sure lump all of this on some kids.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2015)

Taco said:


> This shit has been blown way out of proportion lol
> 
> Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.



How is it trespassing if they had guest passes?


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2015)

I may have looked over it somewhere, but where's the fucking grown ass adults who started the damn disturbance with the racist chatter? What's their punishment? I'm seeing a lot of news from the cops and the kids perspective, but where's the big bitch who started the fight?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2015)

Taco said:


> This shit has been blown way out of proportion lol
> 
> Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.



This is a tool thing to say.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2015)

I really want to see Psychic tell us about how those bondsmen can operate without asking money in return, no seriously, I am geniunely curious. Might do it myself if there is a business model so damn good it can earn profit without needing other people to give you money.


----------



## Taco (Jun 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is a tool thing to say.



Sorry, uh... Fuck the police!!! Fight the power!!!

Am I doin it right now?




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not trespassing. They broke some neighborhood bylaw and that's if the kids didn't live in the neighborhood. The cops shouldn't have been called in the first place, but sure lump all of this on some kids.



The pool is supposed to be off-limits if you're not a member of the community. Plus some guy was hosting parties illegally there and charging for "admission" so should the community members just be okay with that?



Flow said:


> Also add:
> 
> *Don't wrestle a harmless 14 year old girl down to the ground that is already leaving the area even if she is giving you lip put yourself in a higher position of responsibility.
> *
> ...



It's sad that people expect cops to be punching bags these days. What a terrible fucking time to be a cop. 

-Listen to the cops and don't be a smartass. Yeah the cop was way too rough with her, but she sees that he is already agitated and she decides to piss him off even further. Sorry, no sympathy for her.

-The cop's there to diffuse the situation. The kids saw the cop and they immediately started running away, causing even more chaos.  If he has to yell and curse for people to get the message then okay... I feel like that's being really nitpicky.

-Don't bumrush a cop from behind because what the fuck do you expect to happen? The cop to give them piggy back rides? No they fucking startled him. Honestly they should feel lucky to not have been shot considering what they did.

-When an officer says gtfo, you gtfo. The people being "detained" were the ones that didn't disperse when the officer told them to, thereby adding to the commotion. He explains this really clearly to the 3 teens at the end of the video.

All this anti-police rhetoric being portrayed by the liberal media is really becoming too much and I'm getting so tired of it. inb4 i'm a black-hating conservatard cracker (I'm not either of those things for the record)


----------



## Lucy75 (Jun 10, 2015)

Policing needs to be completely redone in America. It's terrible.


----------



## EJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Taco said:


> It's sad that people expect cops to be punching bags these days. What a terrible fucking time to be a cop.



Please don't use terms such as "punching bags". Yeah, expecting cops to not act like raging lunatics and to frighten their own communities by pulling out a strap on them and not wanting a cop to man handle some 110 pound girl to the ground obviously means we want to treat our own police officers as "punching bags".





> -Listen to the cops and don't be a smartass. Yeah the cop was way too rough with her, but she sees that he is already agitated and she decides to piss him off even further. Sorry, no sympathy for her.



Show where it's stated in any law that if someone is complying with a police officer, they don't have the right to voice their opinion. 

I like how you get on the *teenager *for her choice of words as *she was walking away from the situation*, but you're disregarding the fact that the cop was running around, cussing people out, telling people "GET THE FUCK BACK. GET THE FUCK BACK", while he himself was agitating the situation and making it more than what it really was. 

The cop literally did not like the fact that she was giving him lip, and grabbed her while she was walking away. He was looking to set an example and was working strictly off his emotions. This isn't something made up, he himself has admitted and apologized for his actions due to how he was feeling during the time. 

Why aren't you sitting here getting on the officer for agitating the situation because he "was stressed out? and instead giving protips towards a teenager that yes mouthed off towards the cop, but was walking away from the situation? In which she did nothing illegal.  He had absolutely no reason to detain her. 






> -The cop's there to diffuse the situation. The kids saw the cop and they immediately started running away, causing even more chaos.  If he has to yell and curse for people to get the message then okay... I feel like that's being really nitpicky.



Running around like a raging lunatic, cussing people out does not "diffuse" a situation. What world are you living in? It pisses people off, it frightens people, especially if many of these people did *nothing *wrong in the first place or were at least complying with the orders of the officers.

Did you see how the other officers were reacting to the situation? Were they running around acting like maniacs drunk off power?



> -Don't bumrush a cop from behind because what the fuck do you expect to happen? The cop to give them piggy back rides? No they fucking startled him. Honestly they should feel lucky to not have been shot considering what they did.




They didn't "bumrush" anyone, no one attacked any police officers. You have terrible way of phrasing things, or explaining the given situation. They saw the cop throwing her around on the ground while he literally had no reason to detain her and was acting like a maniac. Seeing this happen to your friend is going to set you off. 




> All this anti-police rhetoric being portrayed by the liberal media is really becoming too much and I'm getting so tired of it. inb4 i'm a black-hating conservatard cracker (I'm not either of those things for the record)



No, you're just one of those other idiots that criticize the 'liberal media', and excuse police behavior such as this, even with the cop himself has admitted that he acted out of line. Please.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 11, 2015)

I wonder what relieved more of his stress in the end: the initial barrell roll, the prancing obscenity laced tirades, brandishing his six-shooter while giving chase or demonstrating his authority & hand to hand combat prowess to that bantamweight WWE Diva...


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 11, 2015)

Taco said:


> Sorry, uh... Fuck the police!!! Fight the power!!!
> 
> Am I doin it right now?



Nope. You are just being retard.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2015)

Taco said:


> It's sad that people expect cops to be punching bags these days. What a terrible fucking time to be a cop.
> 
> -Listen to the cops and don't be a smartass. Yeah the cop was way too rough with her, but she sees that he is already agitated and she decides to piss him off even further. Sorry, no sympathy for her.
> 
> ...



You're bordering on Psychic's level of stupidity with this post.

This has nothing to do with "anti-police rhetoric." It has to do with a clear case of misconduct and overuse of force by a police officer. It speaks volumes that you're admitting the officer was too rough but refuse to hold him accountable for that.

As you said, the police are supposed to diffuse the situation. He did the opposite and escalated it in stead.

Numerous sources have criticized his actions, including his police chief. The fact is the officer was in the wrong, and being a police officer does not mean they aren't accountable for their behavior. They are in fact held to a higher standard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2015)

Taco said:


> Sorry, uh... Fuck the police!!! Fight the power!!!
> 
> Am I doin it right now?
> 
> ...



Not true, it's supposed to be a two guest limit. 

On top of that if the community has an issue it needs to either hire public security or evict the person from the area under the bylaws. HOAs don't usually call the police over small squabbles over things like club houses and the like.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

those 14 year olds were clearly hanging out threateningly


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 11, 2015)

*Philadelphia seizes millions in ?pocket change? from some of the city?s poorest*



> Each year, Philadelphia cops take millions of dollars in cash from city residents under the state's civil asset forfeiture laws. *Roughly one-third of these residents -- 1,500 of them -- are never convicted of a crime. And much of their money -- about $2.2 million a year *-- goes directly into the coffers of the Philadelphia district attorney's office, which oversees the forfeiture process.
> 
> Those are the conclusions of a new report by the American Civil Liberties Union about forfeiture in the city of brotherly love. Civil asset forfeiture allows law enforcement officers to take cash and property from people they suspect of a crime. Because it happens under civil law, cash and items can be confiscated without a criminal conviction, or even a criminal charge. And the standards of evidence are less favorable to defendants in civil courts, making it very difficult to get your stuff back once it's been taken.
> 
> ...




..................


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 11, 2015)

> The Philadelphia district attorney's office declined an interview request in response to the ACLU report, but it did release a strongly-worded statement condemning the findings: "The ACLU has cynically and falsely claimed the mantle of ‘innocence’ for its attack on the public safety program known as drug forfeiture. Forfeiture is not a criminal process. It is a civil lawsuit, like any case in which someone is sued for causing damage to person or property."
> 
> The statement adds, "If the perpetrator is brought into court in a civil case and he fails to convince the judge, agrees he was wrong or just doesn’t bother to show up he is liable and there will be a civil penalty. That is drug forfeiture."
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey you racists! Sean Toon was one of the instigators who made racist remarks and he used to be a convicted felon for ANIMAL ABUSE!

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/10/texas-pool-party-911-caller-convicted-felon

Tracy Carver, the white thug, was beating a black girl up in this video that started it all!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ym0KcWv8RI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope, no racism here.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2015)

Blacks are disproportionally affected because they disproportionally commit crimes

Wooooooopwoopwoopwoopwoop


----------



## stream (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3kEpZWGgJks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Blacks are disproportionally affected because they disproportionally commit crimes
> 
> Wooooooopwoopwoopwoopwoop



It's a percentage of people who police deal with though, which means that these numbers are pretty much all criminals. 

And even if what you said were true the cops shouldn't have the right to take money off your person just because you committed a crime.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Blacks are disproportionally affected because they disproportionally commit crimes
> 
> Wooooooopwoopwoopwoopwoop



*Never stop being a fuck boi.​*​


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2015)

Part of a HuffPo opinion piece by an author I've followed for a while, pretty much sums up the problems with the arguments being made by people too blinded by racism to see the issue with treating children like this: 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2015)

Philly a shit
Everyone knows this even Pennsylvanians


----------



## sadated_peon (Jun 11, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not true, it's supposed to be a two guest limit.
> 
> On top of that if the community has an issue it needs to either hire public security or evict the person from the area under the bylaws. HOAs don't usually call the police over small squabbles over things like club houses and the like.



So you don't believe reports that people were climbing over the fence? That the residents were lying about this.
Also that the security guard for the pool was the wrong type of security?


----------



## Psychic (Jun 11, 2015)

WAD said:


> Philly a shit
> Everyone knows this even Pennsylvanians



And still better than Florida.

The police are nothing more than legal gangsters. The biggest criminal organization in the US is the police. Laws like these, need to be change.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jun 11, 2015)

stream said:


> Ok, got it. If I ever come back and the US and see a cop, I'll stand very still and raise my hands up in the air reaaally slow, until he's gone.
> 
> And make sure I don't have any cash on me either.



Or you're white, then you may just walk right past him.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 11, 2015)

They need to change the forfeiture laws.  I heard that Congress is already moving to do so but there needs to be a bipartisan effort to push the changes through, and quickly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 11, 2015)

baconbits said:


> They need to change the forfeiture laws.  I heard that Congress is already moving to do so but there needs to be a bipartisan effort to push the changes through, and quickly.



This is all I found in a quick Google:




> Provides that where a prima facie case is made for an innocent owner defense, the government has the burden of proving that the claimant knew or reasonably should have known that the property was involved in the illegal conduct giving rise to the forfeiture (currently, the claimant has the burden of proving that the claimant is an innocent owner). Places the burden on the government to show that the property owner should have had knowledge of the criminal activity by demonstrating that the property owner did not: (1) give timely notice to law enforcement of information that led the person to know the conduct giving rise to a forfeiture occurred; and (2) in a timely fashion, revoke or attempt to revoke permission for those engaging in such conduct to use the property or take reasonable actions in consultation with law enforcement to discourage or prevent the illegal use of the property.



Haven't dove into the text to see if this is what it actually does, but from the summery seems good.  Seems to be stuck in committee though.

Personally I'd prefer a simpler law along the lines of "objects, including money, cannot be charged with a crime.  Only people and legal entities such as corporations can be charged with crimes" but I'll take this as a step in the right direction.

Which means call these people:
Rep. Jim Sensenbrenner, Chairman; 
Rep. Louie Gohmert, Vice-Chairman
Rep. Chabot 	
Rep. Jackson Lee
Rep. Forbes 	
Rep. Pierluisi
Rep. Poe 	
Rep. Chu
Rep. Chaffetz 	
Rep. Gutierrez
Rep. Gowdy 	
Rep. Bass
Rep. Labrador 	
Rep. Richmond
Rep. Buck 	
Rep. Bishop

/edit:  is the breakdown of the subcommittee it's been in for the last 9 months for those interested.  Not sure what the hold up is to be honest.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 11, 2015)

Taco said:


> Pro tip: Don't be somewhere you shouldn't be (it's trespassing) and when an officer tells you to do something, you don't fucking talk back, you do it.



Some kids were not from the neighborhood but not all of them. Is it even known if the ones that jumped the fence and the ones that were there with an actual pass are part of the same group? Why are you and the cop grouping _all_ the _black_ kids together and assume they are guilty? 

Great advice btw, if a cop tells you to suck his dick I'm sure you'd be right on it, no?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2015)

Nihonjin said:


> Some kids were not from the neighborhood but not all of them. Is it even known if the ones that jumped the fence and the ones that were there with an actual pass are part of the same group? Why are you and the cop grouping _all_ the _black_ kids together and assume they are guilty?
> 
> Great advice btw, if a cop tells you to suck his dick I'm sure you'd be right on it, no?



Even better if a cop tells you to let him search you with no warrant I guess you just have to...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 11, 2015)

*Lawsuit: St. Louis County sent SWAT team, killed a dog over code violations*



> This is just one half of a lawsuit. So all the usual caveats apply. But man. From the Riverfront Times:
> 
> On Tuesday, a South County woman filed a federal lawsuit that dog lovers should read with caution ? the allegations are pretty disturbing.
> 
> ...



Source: 

So now its "standard procedure" to send in a swat team and kill family pets over unpaid utility bills.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, what? 

If the source wasn't Washington Post I would have thought it was a joke.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy fuck are you serious?


----------



## olaf (Jun 11, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> So you don't believe reports that people were climbing over the fence? That the residents were lying about this.
> Also that the security guard for the pool was the wrong type of security?


not really

I watched the videos, read statements made by both sides, and even though I don't really trust any of the sides I find the local residents less trust worthy. 

They make those teens to be some kind of thug devils out for blood, and themselvs the innocent victims. I don't claim to know what is "the truth" but I'm inclinced to believe more in the teens story

Actions of the cop I find slightly troublesome but it's the last thing int that story that worries me.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 11, 2015)

This is pretty scary.

Now I wonder what other counties in other states are affected by this mission creep.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, was the family black? because they could cry racism and have the whole swat team resigned and apologized to them for being rude.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

shut the hell up


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Wait, was the family black? because they could cry racism and have the whole swat team resigned and apologized to them for being rude.



Doesn't matter, SWAT teams don't give a darn.  If they're called in somewhere?  Well they are trained to expect deadly force in all situations.  Not uncommon for them to immediately shoot a dog.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shut the hell up



Why are you even replying at this point?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a good question.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2015)

I hate news that involves dogs, I've seen some pitbulls act like a playful cat. Its pretty ridiculous to send swat teams for housing inspections.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 11, 2015)

*Judge found murder charges for cops in Tamir Rice shooting.*

About time!

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/11/tamir-rice-police-officer-murder-charge



> A judge in Ohio said on Thursday he had found probable cause to charge a police officer with murder for the fatal shooting of 12-year-old Tamir Rice last year.
> 
> Judge Ronald Adrine of the Cleveland municipal court said there were grounds to prosecute officer Timothy Loehmann with murder, manslaughter and reckless homicide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 11, 2015)

Love to see how they fair in prison.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 11, 2015)

This happened in my neck of the woods. Surprised I didn't hear about this.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 13, 2015)

*Cop who shot Tamir Rice: He gave me no choice.*





> CLEVELAND -- The officer who shot and killed 12-year-old Tamir Rice told investigators that the Cleveland boy reached for a gun just before the patrolman opened fire.
> 
> "He gave me no choice. He reached for the gun and there was nothing I could do," Officer Timothy Loehmann told a fellow officer in the moments after he shot Tamir at a gazebo outside the Cudell Recreation Center last Nov. 22.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIvQVU_pmBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2015)

Is Mega crudely merging threads again?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 13, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Is Mega crudely merging threads again?



Before you cry about me being mean, there were literally 6 threads all about the same thing on the front page. I'd do this with any other topic, and screw your sensitivities.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 13, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Is Mega crudely merging threads again?



Yes he is. Especially when investigation on cases like this are now in progress. This is just deeming them less important when Tamir Rice has been a discussion on police brutality.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 13, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Yes he is. Especially when investigation on cases like this are now in progress. This is just deeming them less important when Tamir Rice has been a discussion on police brutality.



Merge threads on Syria which is a real problem where nearly 300,000 people have died = meh

Merge a shitton of threads all bitching about evil police = OMG he's so insensitive

stfu you crybabies.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2015)

The words and actions of a dismissive prick.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 13, 2015)

Indeed. Tamir Rice's case is unique and deserves unique discussion as there is a video and now a report after 7 months. He was killed last November.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd still like to see if any of the usual police apologists have any justification for the SWAT team being used to go after people for unpaid electric bills.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey man, they could have been dangerous criminals. Hindsight is twenty twenty.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2015)

Sooooooo yeah, last week in my juvenile delinquents class my professor said that the Obsma administration did investigation of Ferguson incident with Freddie Gray. Dude said shit with shooting him when had hands up bullshit. 


Also, he said being him being a former police officer when detaining someone who may or may not look threatening without deadly force is last thought in mind. Like any other person it about preserving your own life that u thinking about.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 15, 2015)

NaS said:


> Love to see how they fair in prison.



*Fare


----------



## Blue (Jun 15, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd still like to see if any of the usual police apologists have any justification for the SWAT team being used to go after people for unpaid electric bills.


If you actually think this happened



> The officers entered so quickly, Zorich’s suit alleges, that Kiya didn’t even have time to bark. A tactical officer fired three shots into the dog, and the dog’s “bladder and bowels released and she fell to the floor.” The dog “was laying on the floor in her own waste and blood struggling to breathe. She had a gaping hole in her chest.”
> 
> Zorich claims the officers kept trying to talk to her about the natural gas, but she was focused on her dog, whom she’d raised as a puppy and who (she says) had “never shown agression to any person.”
> 
> At one point in the raid, Zorich alleges, an officer pointed his firearm at her son’s head and said “One word, [motherf—–,] and I’ll put three in you.”



You're literally retarded

Shots fired is the most serious situation police face, they would not be talking to her about anything until response teams arrived

I suspect you don't care whether it happened or not, you're just using it as a tool to make your point, which is pretty typical intellectual dishonesty from you

But maybe you're just dumb

either way you don't deserve a response


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> If you actually think this happened
> 
> You're literally retarded
> 
> ...



You wrote me a long response to tell me I didn't deserve a response?  That's special.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yesterday a former Baltimore cop named Michael A. Wood Jr. tweeted some of the injustices he saw cops doing on the job:



As expected, the actions of the police in Baltimore is horrific.



> "A detective slapping a completely innocent female in the face for bumping into him, coming out of a corner chicken store."
> 
> "Punting a handcuffed, face down, suspect in the face, after a foot chase. My handcuffs, not my boot or suspect"
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2015)

To think there are still people that try and say this shit doesn't go on..


----------



## blueblip (Jun 25, 2015)

Flow said:


> To think there are still people that try and say this shit doesn't go on..


I would make a crack about how it's just like Holocaust denial, but honestly? Racism has a little something extra that makes this kind of thinking stick and spread further than other, similar denials.

The crux of racism is that one race is superior to another. But most people who deny it's existence do so because they know, deep down, that it's simply not true. They know that they themselves aren't anything special, and that they never have and never will do anything to prove that they are better than anyone else. Racism at least let's them cling to the notion that they can still be superior, if not by what they do, than at least by them being white/whatever.

tl;dr People will always deny it because they themselves know they aren't really worth much, and so rely on racism to give themselves some kind of ego boost/self worth.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 25, 2015)

Bender said:


> Sooooooo yeah, last week in my juvenile delinquents class my professor said that the Obsma administration did investigation of Ferguson incident with Freddie Gray. Dude said shit with shooting him when had hands up bullshit.
> 
> 
> Also, he said being him being a former police officer when detaining someone who may or may not look threatening without deadly force is last thought in mind. Like any other person it about preserving your own life that u thinking about.



Last part I kinda of agree with but there is a reasonable level. Then again if you don't know the guy he could be a badass and break your neck at first chance.

Also you get your news from your professor. We've known for ages that they investigated it and that hands up was bullshit. This shows how well people keep up, especially when you still see people putting their hands up.


Last one on the list is just objective. Anyone can say that and it be true because they do commit more crimes. Though at times its fucked up. 

All the other ones are fucked up. But it isn't racism. Its blatant disrespect and retardation(can't think of nothing else). Who would shit on someones bed other than being a bastard.


----------

